# Lifters lash adjusters etc



## redhouse (May 25, 2017)

Bumping this thread. I'm having the exact same issues. 2013 ltz 1.4 56k miles

Valve cover has already been replaced as well as the knock sensor. Still having the same issues you're describing with the loss of power, ticking and p0324s.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

The ticking is not the purge valve by any chance?.. My noisy PV sounds like lifters as thats what I thought it was.. but wrap my hand around PV and I can feel its the valve.

I don't know if this could get loud enough to cause a knock code though?


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

For me it was the lifters, I swapped the motor out for a 2015 motor as I already had 220k on mine. The issue did not appear until after I had the dealer do the cam seals, looking back, I should have swapped the motor before doing anything. The new motor had 16k or so when I bought it. To date I have put 1800 km on it and it takes me back to the day I bought the Cruze, amazing how a fresh motor does that, plan on keeping this one another 220k or more.

I tried everything that I came across, different oils, additives etc...nothing works. I can tell you the motor did not fail on me for the 2,000 km I drove before replacing. I would suggest you take a look at the timing chain guide (under the valve cover) I came across someone who had the bolts loosen and that was causing the rattling that in turn threw the p0324 code. The orange part in the picture below (the photo was taken from one of Extreme's write ups).


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

I am so happy to finally find someone else with this issue.

It started almost a year ago, I got a loud ticking and my car was waaay down on power. It would come and go, totally intermittent, so hard to get it to the shop and not seem crazy when it’s like this. 

I noticed now that I’ve had two oil changes that the problem just disappears for a while but will eventually come back. Until I change the oil again. 

I just got home from a trip, Toronto to Nova Scotia. 

The car was great the drive there and around NS. On the last day as I was heading to visit a friend I was climbing a big hill. I don’t usually have to downshift but all of a sudden my cars power just like cut in half. I had to downshift to third to make it the rest of the way. 

This time the issue seems worse. If I try to climb the rpm through second, it basically dies around 4500. Just doesn’t seem to want to go anywhere. 

I am really hoping I don’t have to replace the whole motor. But I definitely have a better idea of what it is for my mechanic!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read this to see if anything rings a bell. At least do the nipple check.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/2011-2016-cruze-1-4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.192442/

and this

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/2011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.175793/


----------

